# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  تشييع جنازة العلامة اسماعيل الخطيب بتطوان

## حمادي عبد السلام

*تشييع جنازة العلامة اسماعيل الخطيب بتطوان*

 
 
                                                                                                     الأحد 14 يوليوز 2013 - 18:07                                               
 شيعت بعد ظهر اليوم الاحد بتطوان جنازة  المرحوم العلامة اسماعيل  الخطيب رئيس المجلس العلمي المحلي لعمالة المضيق  الفنيدق إلى مثواه الأخير  حيث ووري جثمانه الثرى بمقبرة سيدي المنظري في  موكب مهيب ووسط حشود غفيرة.
 وجاء في بلاغ للمجلس العلمي الأعلى  بالمناسبة، اليوم الاحد ،أن المجلس "  ينعي الى كافة العلماء وسائر  المواطنين نبأ ارتحال الداعية الكبير والعالم  الجليل العلامة اسماعيل  الخطيب الى الرفيق الاعلى ،تغمده الله برحمته  واسكنه فسيح جناته ".
  وحول مناقب المرحوم، قال رئيس المجلس العلمي المحلي لولاية تطوان  عبد   الغفور الناصر ،في تصريح صحافي ، أن المرحوم ،الذي ينتمي الى عائلة تطوانية   محافظة مشهود لها بالورع والدين والعلم ،"كان داعية كبيرة وعالما جليلا   واستاذا مطلعا، وصرف عمره منذ يفاعته للدعوة والارشاد، واعتلى كرسي الجامعة   وهو لازال شابا "، معتبرا أن " فقدانه يعد خسارة كبيرة للعلم والعلماء   والدعوة والارشاد ،ليس فقط على الصعيد الوطني ،بل وايضا عل صعيد العالم   الاسلامي ".
 وجدير بالذكر ان الراحل العلامة اسماعيل الخطيب ،الذي  ازداد بتطوان سنة  1942 ، شغل قيد حياته منصب رئيس المجلس العلمي بعمالة  المضيق الفنيدق، كما  أنه مارس مهنة التدريس بكلية أصول الدين بتطوان  التابعة لجامعة القرويين  ،و كان إماما خطيبا بالمسجد الأعظم (الجامع  الكبير ) و مسجد الامة بتطوان  ومسجد محمد السادس بالمضيق .
 وارتبط إسم  الجامع الأعظم الكبير ومسجد الحسن الثاني بتطوان العتيقة  إرتباطا علميا  وثيقا بالمرحوم ،حيث نظمت له ،خاصة خلال شهر رمضان المبارك  ومنذ ازيد من  عشرين سنة ، جلسات للوعظ والإرشاد والتوعية الدينية تجمع فيها  المصلون  والطالبون للعلم والمعرفة حول العلامة إسماعيل الخطيب لبلاغته  وبساطة  حديثه الذي كان يتلقاه المتلقي من جميع المستويات.
 والمرحوم اسماعيل  الخطيب من العلماء الأوائل الذين دخلوا إلى الواجهة  الإعلامية، وكان ذلك  عبر جريدة ''النور'' سنة 1974 ،التي شغل فيها منصب  المدير ورئيس تحرير،  وكانت الصحيفة ذات توجه اسلامي دعوي وتم اصدارها من  تطوان على امتداد  ثلاثة عقود.
 واعتبر المرحوم ايضا مختصا في التاريخ العلمي والثقافي  لحاضرة سبتة  السليبة ، الى جانب تخصصه الفقهي ،كما تولى رحمه الله إمامة  صلاة العيدين  بمصلى مدينة تطوان.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

رحمه الله رحمة واسعة

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون . رحمه الله

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون . تغمده الله برحماته وعظيم غفرانه.

----------

